# EVF and photosensitive epilepsy



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 3, 2020)

Still being on the fence about going the mirrorless route, and my doctor raised a interesting point about that it was another screen I would be looking at.

How are folks with epilepsy(photosensitive specifically) handling the change from the optical view finder?


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jan 4, 2020)

Sorry, I can't really help; but, I will note that the refresh rates are different on different models. My Panasonic G9 offers two rates - 30 Hz and 60 Hz. Other models might as well, I just haven't paid any attention. If you were aware of a specific fundamental frequency that acted as a trigger you might be able to find a camera body that avoided that rate.


----------

